# PLEASE HELP ME GET TIAGOS FRIEND COUNT UP ON FACEBOOK!



## tyler0912 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Me and Tiago are on facebook as many of you know....
If you wish to add us... (PLEASE DO) follow the link below:

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...feed_comment#!/profile.php?id=100002604494619

I currently have 482 friends none inwich i know personaly but it is okay as they only setail ihave give them is my name and that is 'Tyler'! 
I have always wanted for people to add me and it say 
''Tiago tort has to many friends on his friends list for you to add him!'' 
I would feel so popular i have got a far off that is over 4500 friends i think :O :O Please help me! 
You will get as a package:
Status'**
Personal conversations**
Pictures**
Information** 
Please add us incase you forgot heres the link again:
http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...feed_comment#!/profile.php?id=100002604494619
And again:
http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...feed_comment#!/profile.php?id=100002604494619*​


----------



## coreyc (Oct 18, 2011)

Being popular is over rated an should not be begged for just be you


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 18, 2011)

But i think it would be awesome!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 20, 2011)

Getting alot more friends!  Doing well 400 and odd


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

493 friends ! 
7 More friends then 500.....WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO! 
Help me out?.... Please?


----------

